# Oil in lotion and cream becoming rancid?



## samak (May 2, 2008)

Do preservatives (any kind of preservative) prevent the oils in lotions/creams from becoming rancid? Or is the tendency of some oils to go rancid something that has to do with the expiration date of the oils themselves?


----------



## Missjulesdid (May 2, 2008)

ROE and Vitamin E will slow rancidity. (but have no effect on mold or bacteria growth) All oils have different rates at which they will go rancid. Hemp oil will go rancid very quickly, where jojoba oil never goes rancid (cuz it's actually a wax :wink: ) I believe tha paul treats some of his more volitile oils with either vitamin e or roe as soon as he gets them. Which I think is a good practice because since the vit e slows the rancidity process, you want to slow it down asap. 
Even when you do treat with the vit e and roe, the oils will still go rancid. There are resources available online that will tell you the shelf life of your oils, of course you'll want to buy from a supplier you trust so that you can feel confidant that your oils are as fresh as possible when you get them

If you're shooting for the unnatural shelflife that commercial lotions have, you can add lots of chemicals....but who really wants that.


----------



## eden (Jul 5, 2008)

I think a list of highly stable oils/butters would be great to compose! 

 You can also get added benefits from adding anti-ox extracts ...but I too, usually use vit E ( tocopherol) to extend shelf life


----------



## digit (Jul 5, 2008)

eden said:
			
		

> I think a list of highly stable oils/butters would be great to compose!



This site has info on shelf life of oils.  http://www.mortarandpestle.net/ingredients.html

Digit


----------



## helpwithsoap (Jul 5, 2008)

The answer is no. 

The preservatives will do just that. "preserve" I have had lotion in my cabinet for several years, and is still good. 

I use Gerbamen II and or Phenoip. If you need sources or more info.. please PM me.

Yes, oils all have shelf lives, and different expire dates. Some require refrigeration, others just require a cool place to sit until used. 

Here is a link, hope its helpful. 

http://www.tlcsoaps.com/oilshelf.htm


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 6, 2008)

How do you know when a stinky oil, like neem, is rancid?  How could it possible smell any worse?!?! :shock:  :shock: 

Just curious b/c I have some that is approaching the 1 yr mark and I have no idea what to do with it!!  Any ideas?


----------



## helpwithsoap (Jul 6, 2008)

> How do you know when a stinky oil, like neem, is rancid?  How could it possible smell any worse?!?! :shock:  :shock:
> 
> Just curious b/c I have some that is approaching the 1 yr mark and I have no idea what to do with it!!  Any ideas?



Most rancid oils will smell a bit different. Like a sour scent to it. You will know there is something different about it. Keep checking on it.


----------



## eden (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah - I think you will just know ...it's an unmistakable odor ...not really a 'stink', just an odor


----------



## digit (Jul 6, 2008)

mcleodnaturals said:
			
		

> How do you know when a stinky oil, like neem, is rancid?  How could it possible smell any worse?!?! :shock:  :shock:
> 
> Just curious b/c I have some that is approaching the 1 yr mark and I have no idea what to do with it!!  Any ideas?



  I have to laugh because DH asks me how do I know that the sour cream is bad?

Neem ideas: http://www.discoverneem.com/

Digit


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jul 7, 2008)

Digit...that is a WONDERFUL website all about neem!!  I knew it was a wonder plant, but WOW, I'm shocked at all things it can cure, treat and prevent!  Very interesting...


----------

